# Another slow greenhouse :)



## Kavanaru (Aug 22, 2010)

OK, the main reason why this is getting slow is because I have gotten injured (2 disc hernias - one of them is old but was undetected until now) while carrying some of the material... Since we had already started to dig the ground, in order to build the insulated foundations, my partner has continued working on it. Unfortunately, it is holidays season here and also for of those twists of fate it happened that many of our friends have birthdays these days and most of them were having round birthdays and planing big parties since months... which just mean that our friends are either not around or busy busy with their BIG parties, and the help for construction has been scarce... Nevertheless, some friends have helped... One of the thing I wanted most was to build myself the greenhouse for my plants (it has nothing to do with romantic... I just like construction work, digging the ground and landscaping ), but... I seem to have forgotten I am not a teenager anymore, carried two bags of concrete at the same time... a bad step... and ZAP! I cannot walk since 3 weeks, and we are considering the option of surgery  at least, I hope to be fine to fill the greenhouse with old and new plants :rollhappy:

so.. the greenhouse will be 4.20m x 5.20m (13.8' x 17'), which translate to 21.8sqm (234.7sqf). 1.7m (5.6') tall on the sides and 2.9m (9.5) tall in the center... insulated aluminum frame and ALLTOP Plexiglass... Temperature goal: 18°C min (64.4F)... most ofthe GH is protected from extrem sunlight by surrounding trees, but allowing enough light even for Cattleyas/Vandas (Actually, I think I will need to add some shade-clothes in summer to part of the GH)

This was the garden in May 2010:



greenhouse 01 by kavanaru, on Flickr 



greenhouse 02 by kavanaru, on Flickr



greenhouse 03 by kavanaru, on Flickr

some trees were cut down in July...




greenhouse 04 by kavanaru, on Flickr

and digging started inmediately after 




greenhouse 05 by kavanaru, on Flickr




greenhouse 06 by kavanaru, on Flickr


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 22, 2010)

greenhouse 08 by kavanaru, on Flickr



greenhouse 10 by kavanaru, on Flickr



greenhouse 12 by kavanaru, on Flickr

Digging work is over, and the first layer of concrete has been added (to even all the ground out). Now wait for it to dry out, before continuing




greenhouse 19 by kavanaru, on Flickr



greenhouse 13 by kavanaru, on Flickr



greenhouse 15 by kavanaru, on Flickr

yes, everything made by hand.. like in old times... because de garden is pretty higher than the street, and teh only access is a rather small stairway, it was not possible to bring any machines to the garden. Even the construction material has been lifted by hand from teh street to the garden... 



Vista desde la calle by kavanaru, on Flickr



A la calle by kavanaru, on Flickr


To be Continued...


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 22, 2010)

Anything for our Orchids! Keep up the good work!

Ramon


----------



## Shiva (Aug 22, 2010)

Great work Ramón. Is this your house on top of the hill?


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 22, 2010)

Shiva said:


> Great work Ramón. Is this your house on top of the hill?



Yeap, but only the appartment in the middle.. The house was divided in 3 appartments. The large garden has been divided in 4... we own two of them: the front one, with a fantastic view over the city, and one on the backside, where the GH is being built...


----------



## John M (Aug 22, 2010)

'Looks like it's going to be wonderful! What a lot of work, though! You must LOVE your plants! LOL! Take good care of yourself.....You don't need any chronic pain or physical limitations as a result of this project.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 22, 2010)

Boy that looks like a lot of work. My back hurts just looking at your pics :rollhappy: Please keep us updated!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 22, 2010)

I can't imagine digging that trench by hand in the hard sandy/gravelly soil we have. Did you have to dig down past the frost line? It's 3' here, so a trench would need to be 4' deep.


----------



## Rick (Aug 22, 2010)

The digging and foundation is the slowest part, and I think the least rewarding.

Once your base is in the the rest should go much faster ????? Unless it sits in my backyard for 2 years.oke:


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 22, 2010)

Now what? Cinder blocks built up on the footer? What are you going to do with all that dirt in the middle of the GH?


----------



## Candace (Aug 22, 2010)

Boy, that looks familiar and is a flash back to the work we did last year.


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 23, 2010)

Yesterday, we (ok, ok, I was just watching the work from the balcony) finished the foundation wall... next step, insulate with Styrodur, refill the ground, and start building (need to recruit some people to help)



SlipperFan said:


> I can't imagine digging that trench by hand in the hard sandy/gravelly soil we have. Did you have to dig down past the frost line? It's 3' here, so a trench would need to be 4' deep.



Yeap! we had to go 1m (3.2') deep... However, the garden was not even, and I will need to fill some sides of the GH in order to have the foundation 1m underground everywhere..



SlipperKing said:


> Now what? Cinder blocks built up on the footer? What are you going to do with all that dirt in the middle of the GH?



Will be used to even the ground in the GH out, and also to fill the garden outside of the GH.


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 23, 2010)

A very cool place; and still another lot of work waiting :drool: !!!! Good luck with the work, and your injury!!! Jean


----------



## Clark (Aug 23, 2010)

Belated congrats on your home!
Good luck!


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 23, 2010)

Some further pics:




greenhouse 23 by kavanaru, on Flickr



greenhouse 24 by kavanaru, on Flickr



greenhouse 25 by kavanaru, on Flickr



greenhouse 27 by kavanaru, on Flickr



greenhouse 28 by kavanaru, on Flickr

The metallic frame for the basis, just waiting its turn to be fixed on the foundation...



greenhouse 26 by kavanaru, on Flickr

Next steps: insulate with Styrodur, installing water and electricity supplies, evening the ground in and outside of the GH, building the GH... let's see, when the work can be re-started again....


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 23, 2010)

Coming along nicely, Good Luck!


----------



## e-spice (Aug 23, 2010)

Wow - that looks like you have a great start and it also looks like a TON of work! It'll be great when you're done.

e-spice


----------



## NYEric (Aug 23, 2010)

Er, did you buy this house?


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks @ all! indeed, lots of work... 



NYEric said:


> Er, did you buy this house?


part of it  the house is divided in 3 different appartments (1 per floor), each one with its own garden (in my case two gardens: front of the house and side garden).


----------



## NYEric (Aug 23, 2010)

So: you are a citizen of France now!?!? oke:


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 23, 2010)

Oui, Monsieur! ...and proud of it!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 23, 2010)

Wow!! And are you with the same firm or also a change?


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 23, 2010)

no, no, no changes on that side  I still continue working for the same company in Switzerland... I am living now, just 30 minutes away from my office and not 5 minutes away as in the past  in other words, I cannot walk to work anymore, but need to take the train or drive...


----------



## paphreek (Aug 25, 2010)

Keep up the good work and best wishes on a speedy recovery from your injury.


----------



## VickiC (Aug 26, 2010)

*Kavanaru*

Ramon,
I'm looking forward to the day when you get your greenhouse completed. Will you post pictures, please?? I've seen some of your other posts....your plants in Erin Pottery, etc. After reading them, I'm sure all of us can pick up some good ideas.

Good luck...I hope you're enjoying your endeavor.
VickiC





Kavanaru said:


> OK, the main reason why this is getting slow is because I have gotten injured (2 disc hernias - one of them is old but was undetected until now) while carrying some of the material... Since we had already started to dig the ground, in order to build the insulated foundations, my partner has continued working on it. Unfortunately, it is holidays season here and also for of those twists of fate it happened that many of our friends have birthdays these days and most of them were having round birthdays and planing big parties since months... which just mean that our friends are either not around or busy busy with their BIG parties, and the help for construction has been scarce... Nevertheless, some friends have helped... One of the thing I wanted most was to build myself the greenhouse for my plants (it has nothing to do with romantic... I just like construction work, digging the ground and landscaping ), but... I seem to have forgotten I am not a teenager anymore, carried two bags of concrete at the same time... a bad step... and ZAP! I cannot walk since 3 weeks, and we are considering the option of surgery  at least, I hope to be fine to fill the greenhouse with old and new plants :rollhappy:
> 
> so.. the greenhouse will be 4.20m x 5.20m (13.8' x 17'), which translate to 21.8sqm (234.7sqf). 1.7m (5.6') tall on the sides and 2.9m (9.5) tall in the center... insulated aluminum frame and ALLTOP Plexiglass... Temperature goal: 18°C min (64.4F)... most ofthe GH is protected from extrem sunlight by surrounding trees, but allowing enough light even for Cattleyas/Vandas (Actually, I think I will need to add some shade-clothes in summer to part of the GH)
> 
> ...


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 26, 2010)

Lucky you!!!


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 29, 2010)

ok, it keeps getting closer  

finishing the foundation:



greenhouse 27 by kavanaru, on Flickr



greenhouse 28 by kavanaru, on Flickr

making some place for the insulation



greenhouse 29 by kavanaru, on Flickr

Starting to add the insulation (Styrodur)... pipelines for water and electricity also installed.. 




greenhouse 30 by kavanaru, on Flickr

We have bought too much Styrodur (little calculation mistake :blushing:, we ended up with 3 times more than needed!)... so, we decided to add a double layer of Styrodur.... yes, actually more than really needed!



greenhouse 31 by kavanaru, on Flickr

Insulation finished



greenhouse 32 by kavanaru, on Flickr



greenhouse 33 by kavanaru, on Flickr

the metallic "skeleton" is almost ready... it start looking more like a greenhouse now 



greenhouse 34 by kavanaru, on Flickr

and we even have a door!!! 




greenhouse 35 by kavanaru, on Flickr

next weekend: installation of windows (if we manage to convince some friend to help) and ALLTOP Plexyglas....


----------



## Candace (Aug 29, 2010)

Looking great!


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 29, 2010)

Candace said:


> Looking great!



Thanks


----------



## NYEric (Aug 29, 2010)

It's coming well and the extra insulation won't hurt.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 29, 2010)

Looks great so far....feel better!


----------



## paphreek (Aug 29, 2010)

Looks great!:clap:


----------



## Kavanaru (Sep 5, 2010)

and finally, all the Plexyglass has been installed... 




greenhouse 36 by kavanaru, on Flickr




greenhouse 37 by kavanaru, on Flickr


and the windows opener too... two manual and two automatic ones...





greenhouse 38 by kavanaru, on Flickr

next steps.. 
Electricity and water should be done by the end of this week...
Assembling the shelves - should be done by the end of thos week
Moving plants in... hopefully by next week...
Installing the mist blower.. will take a bit longer, as I could not buy it on time due to my illnes...
leveling the outside ground.. not a priority by now (due my illnes) and will be done at a later stage....


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 5, 2010)

Looks great. Are you going to need shading?


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 5, 2010)

It's a beautiful greenhouse.

Are you OK now?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 5, 2010)

Oh boy! We're getting somewhere now. :clap:


----------



## paphreek (Sep 5, 2010)

I share your excitement as your greenhouse nears completion. I hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Kavanaru (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks @ all!  

I think I will need shading inhigh summer, but onl yon about 25% of the GH.... I need to check next summer 

as for me.. nope... not well yet.. have an appointmet with the neurosurgeon next thursday to check if a surgery will be the solution...


----------



## Carper (Sep 6, 2010)

Looks a great new home for your plants and I'm sure it will help you with your recovery.

Gary 
UK


----------



## NYEric (Sep 7, 2010)

Looking good, feel better.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 7, 2010)

Wonderful progress on the GH!!!
Unfortunately I haven't known anyone to recover quickly from herniated discs but there are sometimes different procedures available in Europe than the U.S., so we'll keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## Kavanaru (Sep 7, 2010)

goldenrose said:


> Wonderful progress on the GH!!!
> Unfortunately I haven't known anyone to recover quickly from herniated discs but there are sometimes different procedures available in Europe than the U.S., so we'll keep our fingers crossed!



well, me neither  herniated discs are nothing you can recover very quick from.. in Europe the procedures are the same as in the USA in this case.. about 95% of the cases are healed without surgery... the rest needs to be operated and you have two options: open back or micro-surgery.. recovery from micro-surgery is faster, but still pretty long... which procedure is used, depends on the hospital, as not all of them can perform micro-surgery... 

thanks for the good wishes!


----------



## John M (Sep 7, 2010)

Your greenhouse looks so new.....it's wonderful! I bet you can't wait to start using it. I'm impressed with the amount of work and preparation you put into the foundation and insulation. You'll be glad that you did that right. 

Your health problems are a real bummer. So sorry that you've got this to deal with during what should be a really fun time for you with your new growing space. Take care and make sure that you fully recover. In the long run of course, it will be worth the inconvenience you have now.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 7, 2010)

Keep us up-to-date, Ramón -- good luck with your appointment.


----------



## Kavanaru (Sep 26, 2010)

ok... since last post here, my prolems withthe disc hernias have not gotten much better, and I will be having a surgery next wednesday morning... somehow a routine surgery, in which the hernia will be extracted. Luckily the main hernia is located in a very accesible place, and therefore the surgery will no be very invasive... the very next day I should be walking, and in 4 or 5 days I should be back at home  

however, during this time the greenhouse has seen some improvement and my plants have just moved in... right timing, as temps started to go down very quick these last days here (night temps around 5-7°C / 41 - 44F). Funnily, all these days before moving the plants in, it has been a bit cloudy, and also the big birch was giving enough protection.. as soon as the plants were moved in, we had 4 very sunny days and the birch had lost all leave few days before. Result, temps inside went up to 37°C (98F) during the day and some plants got sunburned  I had to quickly find out where to buy some shade clothes and let them be installed... 

building the benches



greenhouse 39 by kavanaru, on Flickr

first plants move in. well, not orchids, but desert plants.. yes, I know, and now they are not in the GH anymore  that's the problem when your friends are botanist: they are informed you have a greenhouse and give you a fantastic present: RARE PLANTS! I am not sure yet where toput them... maybe a windowsill in the house



greenhouse 40 by kavanaru, on Flickr




greenhouse 41 by kavanaru, on Flickr




greenhouse 42 by kavanaru, on Flickr




greenhouse 43 by kavanaru, on Flickr

Of course, living in France we had celebrate with Champagne that the greenhouse was ready to receive the plants (ok, heating system installation was still needed, but that was just plugging in the heaters) 


Celebration by kavanaru, on Flickr


----------



## Kavanaru (Sep 26, 2010)

Plants have been moved in, and at this point I had to ask my partner to go downstairs and take some pics for me... Hernia pain has been to strong these last days, and am very limited in my walking capabilities 



greenhouse 44 by kavanaru, on Flickr




greenhouse 45 by kavanaru, on Flickr




greenhouse 46 by kavanaru, on Flickr




greenhouse 47 by kavanaru, on Flickr




greenhouse 48 by kavanaru, on Flickr




greenhouse 49 by kavanaru, on Flickr

still some space to fill in  but a lot less than what I had expected  however, I think it is a matter of reorganizing the placement of the plants  I will do it after my surgery...


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 26, 2010)

yippee!
looking great!
hope the surgery and recovery are quick and easy and relatively pain free!


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 26, 2010)

:drool::drool::drool:BEAUUUTIFUL! What nice benches!
Good luck with the surgery, let's celebrate when it's all behind you!


----------



## Candace (Sep 26, 2010)

Good luck with the surgery and it's looking great.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 26, 2010)

WONDERFUL!!!!! Good luck with the surgery!!!!!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 26, 2010)

Congrats! It looks very airy and bright. I'm sure your plants will be very happy.

Kanpai! (Cheers!)


----------



## NYEric (Sep 26, 2010)

Looking great. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 27, 2010)

Great place Ramon, and good luck for you!!!! Jean


----------



## Paul (Sep 27, 2010)

very nice greenhouse, it looks very bright!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 27, 2010)

Great show Ramon. If that is your shadecloth and it is green, you may what to look into a different color. The green wavelengh of light is what you what in not blocked out. Keep us updated on this and your back.


----------



## Kavanaru (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks @ all  it is indeed very bright, more than what I was expecting, and also very well insulated too... 



SlipperKing said:


> Great show Ramon. If that is your shadecloth and it is green, you may what to look into a different color. The green wavelengh of light is what you what in not blocked out. Keep us updated on this and your back.



I know... but it was an urgent temporary solution  I need to take care of it after my surgery... this green cloth is the only thing I could find online....


----------



## NYEric (Sep 27, 2010)

Actually, if you're seeing green doesn't that mean that's the wavelength being reflected? Shade just means blocked light.


----------



## Kavanaru (Sep 27, 2010)

actually, the green clothes mainly let green light go through and block the other wavelengths... rthe problem, is that you not only want green light, as your plants also need red light for a complete photosynthesis... that's why you play with cold and hot light fluorescent tubes when growing indodr under light... the best for shading is a neutral cloth, e.g. a metallic net for example would let light only through the mesh and block part of it.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 27, 2010)

Not really a big issue in an apartment!


----------



## Kavanaru (Dec 2, 2010)

and it is doing a good job so far! 




Snow around the Greenhouse by kavanaru, on Flickr


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 2, 2010)

That looks so good, Ramón!!!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice haven from all that snow; you have as much snow as we do! 

Your greenhouse looks great.


----------



## paphreek (Dec 2, 2010)

Beautiful refuge from the cares of ordinary life! Congratulations!:clap:


----------



## Rick (Dec 3, 2010)

I see a few green things through the glass. Are you ready for any pics of the inside?


----------



## Kavanaru (Dec 3, 2010)

thanks! 



Rick said:


> I see a few green things through the glass. Are you ready for any pics of the inside?


Rick, on page 5 you can see some pictures ofthe inside, but I will take some new shots tomorrow, as there are a lot more plants now... I have also posted some photos of blooming plants here already, but not linked to this thread...


----------

